# Strange looking hedgie



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Seen this over on world and thought i'd share.
http://www.hedgehogworld.com/showthread ... 1281815528


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Dang, I can't view it. I haven't been on that site in ages and don't remember my password.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Here it is Nancy


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

and here is the post


Hi,
We are hedgehog breeders in the UK and have a variety of colours and one very unusual coloured one.I have attached some photos of him.We imported him from Thailand 2 years ago and when I put pictures of him on a web site here people thought he had been dyed in Thailand or that the photo had been altered and that was without seeing him.
Two years on he is just same colour and nobody has ever seen a pygmy hedgehog this colour.
I'd love your comments please.


----------



## Sarahg (Feb 18, 2010)

Woah, that's crazy!


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

looks dyed to me.


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

How bizarre! I would believe it, but I'd need a lot more, better pictures to tell. What a cool new mutation if that's what it is.


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

That hedgie is so incredibly orange @[email protected]

It's cute though ^-^ Looks like it should be named Carrot Cake :3


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

If it's real, he's amazing.


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

It does look like some sort of dye. The orange quills are solid, not banded, and it looks like the few that are white are the ones grown in since the hedgie was dyed. The little guy looks like he should be ordinarily an albino or very pale color.

Larger pics:


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

Another dyed hedgie.  
I think he isn't an albino originally, because it looks like his eyes are black. I could be wrong though. 
Oh, I just noticed this! He is the same color as your screen name LG!


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

It does look dyed but if it is real then its really awesome and striking. I don't believe in dying animals colors so if that did happen then I think its sad.


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

Sorry for being off topic, but when did Hedgehog World become so different? Also, Nancy, it said on their home page that all members needed to change their passwords for the website changes, so that could be why you couldn't log on.


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

Hedgieonboard said:


> It does look dyed but if it is real then its really awesome and striking. I don't believe in dying animals colors so if that did happen then I think its sad.


it is sad.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

He looks dyed to me too but if so, that is one heck of a die job for his fur not to be orange as well. 

Could be something to do with passwords. It's been so long since I've been there I have no clue what my password even was.


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

Nancy said:


> He looks dyed to me too but if so, that is one heck of a die job for his fur not to be orange as well.


That's what I thought at first too! I wonder how they did that, to make the dye so strong at the edges around his tummy, but not on the fur?



Nancy said:


> Could be something to do with passwords. It's been so long since I've been there I have no clue what my password even was.


 :lol:


----------



## DeniseLynette (Aug 12, 2010)

Wow, if thats real, thats crazy.
Supportin' the orange heads round the world (Like me ahah)

But if its fake, thats just cruel.
Its like people who dye their hedgies blue because they want them to be Sonic /:


----------



## tracie (Jun 16, 2010)

tie-dye hedgie said:


> Another dyed hedgie.
> I think he isn't an albino originally, because it looks like his eyes are black. I could be wrong though.
> Oh, I just noticed this! He is the same color as your screen name LG!


Another?? How many other dyed hedgies have you seen?



tie-dye hedgie said:


> Nancy said:
> 
> 
> > He looks dyed to me too but if so, that is one heck of a die job for his fur not to be orange as well.
> ...


So weird. How would you even dye one? I've never heard of this.


----------



## smhufflepuff (Aug 28, 2008)

Nancy said:


> Could be something to do with passwords. It's been so long since I've been there I have no clue what my password even was.


They've upgraded their site a few times over the past year or so. I suspect that any account that hasn't been logged into for X amount of time has been deleted. I think I probably last logged in a few mos ago; I definitely know my password; but I don't seem to exist there anymore either.


----------



## jinglesharks (Jun 15, 2010)

Is there any way to find out? Maybe some test that could be done with a fallen out quill? I doubt anyone would bother, but I'd really like to know. It looks so much more REAL than any dyed hedgie I've ever seen. I really hope it's not another dye job... I don't know why anyone feels the need to do that. They're so beautiful naturally, they don't need to be orange! Though, if it's natural, it's really fascinating and I'd love to know more about it.


----------



## E-Che & Tonja (Jun 30, 2010)

The pore thing is dyed, if you look at the 3rd photo you can see a slight banding of the quilles, and in the first and secont photo if you look at the mans nails you can see a slight orange tint there. :evil: :evil: and to do that kind of dye you could put them under and paint the dye on.


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

I didn't notice that at first but you are totally right, there does seem to be an orange tint on his nails. That does make me mad someone would do such a thing.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Could that yellowish spot on his fingers be from smoking?

Edit to add "on his fingers"


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

Hedgieonboard said:


> I didn't notice that at first but you are totally right, there does seem to be an orange tint on his nails. That does make me mad someone would do such a thing.


don't get me started on how some people treat animals. they are treated like freaking toys or fetishes to be shown off. i hate, hate, HATE this.


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

What is the matter with some people? There was no need to have done that... :roll:


----------



## pammie (Aug 31, 2008)

when this was mentioned on the uk site one of the members found photos of pink dyed hogs also from thailand so the general consensus was that it had been dyed!


----------



## FiaSpice (Jan 16, 2009)

Looks dyed to me, sadly.


----------



## pammie (Aug 31, 2008)

this is there web site:
http://www.thegingerhedgehogcompany.co.uk/


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

From their site: "The Ministry Vet that came to our quarantine station each week confirmed that his colour is genuine." :| 
I think that he was permanently dyed when he was very young before they got him and it has not faded. The only way that I would say that he wasn't dyed is if one of his offspring has the same color. :roll:


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

tie-dye hedgie said:


> The only way that I would say that he wasn't dyed is if one of his offspring has the same color. :roll:


I agree. It's a good dye job though for the fur not to be coloured. Heck they dye fish so dyeing a hedgehog would probably be easy for them.

Pam, can you link to the pictures of the pink ones?


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

They can dye fish??? :shock:


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

tie-dye hedgie said:


> They can dye fish??? :shock:


They inject ink under their skin, so it's sort of like a tattoo. I saw a bunch of these in China, but usually they die within a few weeks...


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

shaelikestaquitos said:


> tie-dye hedgie said:
> 
> 
> > They can dye fish??? :shock:
> ...


What's the point in dying a fish when you could just buy a different color one? Geez...


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

tie-dye hedgie said:


> shaelikestaquitos said:
> 
> 
> > [quote="tie-dye hedgie":54iaqtae]They can dye fish??? :shock:
> ...


What's the point in dying a fish when you could just buy a different color one? Geez... [/quote:54iaqtae]

They would dye 'em bright fluorescent colors, etc that were normally not found and try to pass them off as being naturally that color :/


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

I had a blueberry Oscar that lived 3 years but the dye faded away after like 6 months.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

shaelikestaquitos said:


> tie-dye hedgie said:
> 
> 
> > They can dye fish??? :shock:
> ...


Yeah, when my daughter first got her aquarium she bought some of them and they died soon after. We had no clue they were dyed or she never would have bought them. I think it's horrible and we should ban importation of them.


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

Nancy said:


> shaelikestaquitos said:
> 
> 
> > tie-dye hedgie said:
> ...


When I lived in China, I saw a lot of awful things being done to animals, unfortunately  All because those people selling them wanted money :twisted:


----------



## pammie (Aug 31, 2008)

heres the link to the uk discussion nancy the pick ones are on the 4th page along with some dyed chicks
http://www.pygmyhogsuk.com/introduction ... 071-45.htm


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Sorry I don't know how to enlarge the pic.


----------



## Sela (Apr 10, 2010)

I'm sorry, but there's no way it's real. It doesn't even look real, that orange hog has to have been dyed. I don't care if they say he's naturally like that, I'm not buying it. It's impossible for a hedgehog to naturally be coloured like that.


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

Sela said:


> I'm sorry, but there's no way it's real. It doesn't even look real, that orange hog has to have been dyed. I don't care if they say he's naturally like that, I'm not buying it. It's impossible for a hedgehog to naturally be coloured like that.


yep.


----------



## Judi (Jul 9, 2009)

shaelikestaquitos said:


> tie-dye hedgie said:
> 
> 
> > They can dye fish??? :shock:
> ...


Some of them are done like a tattoo but some others have the whole body dyed. They do it to bubblegum parrot cichlids, which are the offspring of a blood parrot and a pink convict. I've seen pink, purple and green. I've seen the tattooed ones with a heart or a flag on the sides. One of the more reputable aquarium shops here has an older one with a faded tattoo...they took her in as a trade and have had her a couple of years.

Walmart used to sell dyed fish too...I haven't looked in a long time because my daughter always wants to save the sick fish by bringing them home. Those were smaller fish and they were pastel pink and blue.


----------



## Hollierae (Apr 12, 2010)

I know this is a somewhat older thread.. but im certain he was dyed.. I also came across this on Youtube and thought to post it here-






Poor guy looks terrified.


----------



## Puffers315 (Apr 19, 2010)

You know, I thought this was bad, then she has another video called "hedgehogs" that features the blue one, and a red one. And I mean RED, furrs and quills. That's all I'm going to say, this is a friendly oriented forums and thus the words that I would like to write would make a priest's heart explode. I'll take a key from Nancy from another thread.

*MORONS.*

I'm obviously 'Massena Center' on YouTube, and thus posted my own statement there. I just hope it was kool aid (punk way to dye hair) and not actual chemical hair dye.


----------



## Evelyne (Jul 8, 2010)

I flagged both these videos for animal abuse :roll:


----------



## Puffers315 (Apr 19, 2010)

Sad part is, despite the video being flagged, it won't get taken down, not unless someone is kicking or stomping the animal or doing actual harm. There's one that's been flagged by many, its a random video of a bunch of kids, one standing outside a patio door and there's a hedgehog that comes up and bites him on the pants cuff, and he of course freaks out and throws his leg up into the air, the poor hedgehog flies up probably at least 5 feet off the ground and then slams back down. He's alright, but still, its animal abuse, but at least by Youtube standards, they're not going to do anything. What I don't like is people are going to see the video (of the dyed hedgehog) and more or less be encouraged in doing the same thing, its very obvious what she is doing.

Blue = Sonic the Hedgehog
Red = Knuckles the Echidna who isn't even a hedgehog.

But I happen to be working on HedgieCare last night, and added this to the bathing section.



> .. On a side note, some people in the world have dyed their hedgehogs colors, namely *ahem* blue for some odd reason. To dye your hedgehog is the same as animal abuse, its unhealthy, not safe, and has no benefit for the animal. Please don't be an idiot.


----------

